# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Xanax

## Katerinakir

Παιρνω Xanax εδώ και δύο μέρες στην δοσολογία 0.5, ένα το πρωί και έχω τρομερή υπνηλία, δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου απ την νύστα κσι το χειρότερο είναι πως θέλω νσ κοιμαμαι όλη την ημέρα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Έχει κανείς την ίδια εμπειρία; είναι παροδικό η αυτή είναι η δράση του;

----------


## teatree

Το ζαναξ προκαλεί όντως υπνηλία. Εγώ παιρνω 0,5 mg το βράδυ κι αμέσως κοιμάμαι.Ίσως να δοκίμαζες μικρότερη δόση πχ 0,25? Το μισό δηλαδη. Μπορεί το 0,5 να είναι πολύ για εσένα ,μερικούς τους πιάνει και το 0,25 χωρίς την παρενέργεια της υπνηλίας.

----------


## Marilou

> Παιρνω Xanax εδώ και δύο μέρες στην δοσολογία 0.5, ένα το πρωί και έχω τρομερή υπνηλία, δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου απ την νύστα κσι το χειρότερο είναι πως θέλω νσ κοιμαμαι όλη την ημέρα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Έχει κανείς την ίδια εμπειρία; είναι παροδικό η αυτή είναι η δράση του;


Αν είσαι παρθένος οργανισμός σε τέτοια χάπια είναι μεγάλη η δοσολογία για αυτό και είσαι έτσι ...

Μίλησε κατευθείαν με τον γιατρό σου να ρυθμίζετε τις δόσεις ..όλοι οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## Katerinakir

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αύριο θα μιλήσω με την γιατρό

----------


## Niels

Κι εγώ για να κοιμηθώ το βράδυ το έπαιρνα μέχρι να πιάσει το αντικαταθλιπτικό. Μου έλεγε ο γιατρός να πάρω και κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας για να μειωθεί το αγχος αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ για να μην αισθάνομαι την υπνηλία.

----------


## Katerinakir

> Κι εγώ για να κοιμηθώ το βράδυ το έπαιρνα μέχρι να πιάσει το αντικαταθλιπτικό. Μου έλεγε ο γιατρός να πάρω και κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας για να μειωθεί το αγχος αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ για να μην αισθάνομαι την υπνηλία.


Ακριβώς ετσι κι εγώ. :)

----------


## Ria

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Να κάνω και εγώ μια άσχετη - σχετική ερώτηση; είχα καιρό να πάρω ζαναξ κάνα δίμηνο και πήρα χθες βράδυ ένα των 0,5 και ξύπνησα μέσα σε 3 ώρες και ξαναπήρα και αλλο ένα (κακώς) και πάλι δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, κοιμήθηκα μετά από 1μιση ώρα. Έχει τύχει και σε άλλους; γίνεται μόνο εμένα να μην με πιάνουν τα ζαναξ πια; ευχαριστώ

----------


## Macgyver

Ναι , αποκτα ανοχη ο οργανισμος στα ζαναξ , προσοχη πολυ με αυτο το φαρμακο, πααααρα πολυ , ειχα εθιστει σε πολλα ζαναξ .....αν και ταχω μειωσει επισης παρα πολυ .......τωρα χρειαζομαι 3 mg / μερα για ναμαι σε καλη κατασταση .....

----------

